# The type of Beeca Moody, Hank Moody's daughter from Californication ?



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

I have started watching Californication, I have just started season 3 and my favorite character happens to be Hank's daughter coz I think she is somewhat closer to an IxTP IMO, I searched the forum but I think that nobody here has tried typing that character. Any opinions ?


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

nobody has watched 'Californication' here ??? O_O :frustrating: :angry:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

subzhero said:


> I have started watching Californication, I have just started season 3 and my favorite character happens to be Hank's daughter coz I think she is somewhat closer to an IxTP IMO, I searched the forum but I think that nobody here has tried typing that character. Any opinions ?
> 
> 
> * *


INFP-hipster-liberal-assexual-narcissist-stereotyped-more-than-100-times by simmilar characters


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

@Felipe narcissist ??? I haven't found any narcissistic tendencies in her [ maybe she catches them later from her father ], thanks for the reply btw. I think I suck at typing people


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

subzhero said:


> @Felipe narcissist ??? I haven't found any narcissistic tendencies in her [ maybe she catches them later from her father ], thanks for the reply btw. I think I suck at typing people


yeah I watched pretty much every episode, maybe narcissist is harsh but in later episodes she and her mother definetly put fault in Hank for no reason in everything he does


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Felipe said:


> yeah I watched pretty much every episode, maybe narcissist is harsh but in later episodes she and her mother definetly put fault in Hank for no reason in everything he does


In season 3 episode where she got drunk, when Hank was putting her to bed and what she said was like so close to what I had felt at her age, being an INTP it is just ... so close to what I had experienced as a teenager. 



> Do you know what it's like to have no one and nothing, how totally awful that feels?


That's what she said, and that she can never be like her mother [ six feet tall and beautiful ]


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

subzhero said:


> In season 3 episode where she got drunk, when Hank was putting her to bed and what she said was like so close to what I had felt at her age, being an INTP it is just ... so close to what I had experienced as a teenager.


I don't remember what she said, can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

@Felipe I have posted the quote above, she said it to Hank when he was putting her to bed [ after she got drunk at Dean Koons house ] 



> Do you know what it's like to have no one and nothing, how totally awful that feels?


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Funny thing there is hell lot of criticism about the character of Becca Moody, I haven't seen Madeleine Martin in any other movie/tv show but I think that she is robotic, unemotional, etc is 'stupid criticism', she has messed up parents and pretty much a messed up life. There are people like that who actually exist in real life, and I think she played the character brilliantly coz so far I always see her as a thinker who is analysing human relationships constantly.


----------

